# What?!



## Awf (Oct 23, 2016)

I have been getting ads on YouTube for 'Islamic state of France'. No joke, here is a screen shot.





When I saw this I took a screenshot and started talking about it on discord servers and other people have been seeing this too. I also took a screenshot of the website. I know that the NSA is putting me on a watch list.




Help me... Have you guys been getting these ads too?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 23, 2016)

I knew Europe was having a refugee crisis, but holy shit dude.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 23, 2016)

Ah, I see you are a fan the #1 Slav Superstar! I am as well.

As for the advert. I don't know if it's satire or not, but I've yet to see it. Considering the massive influx of muslims to Europe in general, it may only be a matter of time before the unstoppable tide of islam sweeps over us all :V


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 23, 2016)

Didn't you know that Islam secretly runs the world and are trying to convert you? :v


----------



## Awf (Oct 23, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Ah, I see you are a fan the #1 Slav Superstar! I am as well.
> 
> As for the advert. I don't know if it's satire or not, but I've yet to see it. Considering the massive influx of muslims to Europe in general, it may only be a matter of time before the unstoppable tide of islam sweeps over us all :V


When I watched the ad I was laughing my ass off. I honestly could not tell if it was real or not. Also I got the ad again and this makes me thinks that it could be fake.


----------



## Prostapheresys (Oct 26, 2016)

wow, I would have never imagined that such ad existed... I'm speechless 
My little piece of advice is: get AdBlock immediately, it's there for a reason


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 26, 2016)

Lol. Two words: Fuck Islam.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I knew Europe was having a refugee crisis, but holy shit dude.


Yeah, the refugees are like the worst thing in Europe right now, a few of those idiots broke into my fathers truck's trailer and hid until they were spotted by the x-ray imaging on the border control near France if I remember correctly.


----------

